# Too many Processes in Windows Task Manager



## BdelSol (Feb 7, 2013)

Whenever I bring up the Windows Task Manager (by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del), I find that there are way TOO many processes running. My computer is brand spanking new and it is already freezing to the point that nothing functions and I have to power if off manually. I don't like doing that, I think I'm damaging it further. I am attaching 3 screenshots of the Task Manager, yeah that's how many processes are open. Could anyone please have a look at it and tell me which of the processes are unnecessary, what they are and how can I prevent them from starting up whenever I switch on my computer. I am new to windows 8 and do not want to damage anything. 

Thanks for all of your help in advance! 
B


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

That is completely normal. Currently, I have over 100 processes running. That is normal. Your freezing problem has nothing to do with this. Please provide more information on this freezing problem.


----------



## BdelSol (Feb 7, 2013)

It is? That is nuts! Are you sure that its normal?
Well, I use my computer for school and sometimes I find it to take too long for a new computer but it has never frozen to the point that I couldn't even press crt +alt+delete. I was on Firefox and it was not responding. Nothing was working and had to manually power it off. How can I make sure to keep my computer in tip top shape?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

If you think about everything that makes a computer function the way you need it to, such as keyboard, mouse, network, audio, security, and various other processes, it's necessary. Does this happen often with the computer freezing? I have had instances to where this happens to me, but not to the point that nothing would respond at all, such as ctrl+alt+delete. Now your computer running in tip top shape, what exactly are you referring to? Virus scanners? Firewalls? Etc.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What CPU speed and how much RAM? Unless you are seriously underpowered there's little to no chance that too many processes are causing the "freezing." Nonetheless, you probably want to do some de-cluttering.

I don't use the Start screen much and the Live Tiles even less; so for most of them I right clicked on them and chose 'turn off live.'

When I get a new PC, while I don't make it my number one priority I slowly go through the shortcut icons on the desktop and through the Programs and Features list to see what "bloatware" I want to uninstall. If I'm not sure I do not want it I leave it until I have time to investigate.

The first thing to look at IMO is the "trial" security suite (McAfee or Norton or whatever) that is almost always installed. If you are not going to use it long term uninstall it now. And run the Removal Tool for it. If you are going to keep it make sure it is properly configured and is getting updates.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to TSG... It would be helpful if you would download and run the TSG System Info Utility. Then copy/paste the resultant info into the body a reply to this thread (not an attachment)


----------

